# Nhra fans?



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I accidentally found out you southerners are onto something here. Never been a race fan. Seen a tiny bit on TV. Never impressed. Did recognize Force and daughters names....

Anyway, after visiting my new stadium I will be paying for for years to come last night, friends said they were going to the race today. Nhra Nationals.

Wanna go? Not really. What the heck. I'll go. Low expectations. They warned me gate was gonna be a few bucks. OK.

Anyway, it was FUN. Them babies fly and roar in person.

Next year I may end up there all weekend.

Side note, the marker on my phone case reads Brittany Force. Why not have it signed...

Might have to look into this racing more.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I am sure orientation will be off here.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, top fuel is awesome, nothing like watching em hit over 300mph in a few seconds.

Not that far south of us is Bunker Hill dragstrip, not sure if they even run them anymore but they used to have all Harley Drags around Labor Day.

Guy we went with to help was running a single speed, nitro methane harley with a 60 series ripple wall meant for a car on the rear.

His first practice pass he was fast, but at the end the front tire finally came up, they run 1/8 mile for those and he basically did a 1/8 mile long burnout, didn't hook up good till he let off the throttle then the front wheel came up.

Back to the pits to change sprocket ratios.

Also seen some twin engine Harleys running Nitro as well, one of them blew the head right off the rear of the front engine, that hit the frame and bent the frame so severely it hit the guy in the chest and sent him to the hospital with a bruised heart. Nitro methane is some really volatile stuff, each pass they'd measure air temp and humidity and mix a batch up for just that run.

Also had the best biscuits and gravy there as well for breakfast.

Fun times.

http://www.turbofast.com.au/racefuel8.html


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've been going to the drag races since before I could walk. Already have my tickets for St. Louis, Sept. 23-25. Have done some drags myself, but found that marriage, wives, kids, and spending money on cars were incompatible.

Wanted to be a professional drag racer/car builder when I got out of high school, but I found out that the automotive engineering schools wanted "good grades". I didn't qualify!

Then, I got into horses--barrel racing/speed events. Found that spending money on marriage, wives, kids and horses was compatible (if wife and kids liked horses).

I have probably spent more money on horses than I ever would have on cars---naaah!

BTW: A good, conditioned, barrel horse can out-accelerate most cars in 60'---0-50 MPH in 2-3 strides.

Ralph


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

rjmoses said:


> BTW: A good, conditioned, barrel horse can out-accelerate most cars in 60'---0-50 MPH in 2-3 strides.
> 
> Ralph


Ralph,

Only problem, horse needs fuel like 24/7, thing's with motors, only when running. :lol: :lol: :lol: But then again it has been said 'a happy wife is a happy life' and something's are priceless.

Larry


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I saw a little bit of the prelim races on the idiot box either Friday or Saturday evening that was from MN...I'm guessing the one at which you were?

I don't watch too much racing of any sort. "go fast, turn left" is pretty good to have going in the background for a Sunday afternoon nap. 1/4 mile is more my speed as I have the attention span of an A.D.D. gnat. 3.8 seconds of racing can keep me involved for the duration.

If those top fuel and funny cars had a little more traction, a hitch on the back, and weights in the nose, THEN I'm really interested!!!

Those murdersickles are just CRAZY...and the guys that ride...er pilot...er "aim" them must have a low-center-of-gravity.

73, Mark


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Yup. That's the one. Up close those cars are something else. 2320# 10kish HP. And they wreck their drivetrains every 3.5-4 seconds or so of driving.

And I thought farming was an expensive hobby!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

glasswrongsize said:


> I don't watch too much racing of any sort. "go fast, turn left" is pretty good to have going in the background for a Sunday afternoon nap. 1/4 mile is more my speed as I have the attention span of an A.D.D. gnat. 3.8 seconds of racing can keep me involved for the duration.


I used to go to the F1 when they still had it at the Brickyard, went to the very first one right after we were married, the english cousin was here as well and went as well. All kinds of nationalities there and dozens of different languages, was cool then, might make me a tad nervous now.

Also did the Brickyard 400 for a number of years as well, more for the wife and her Dad, I got a lot more enjoyment out of watching F1. Go straight, turn left, go straight, turn left gets old, especially since once a Nascar is in top gear it tends to stay there. F1 was go straight, left, right, down shift, upshift and break 200mph in no time.

Got to see Michael Shoemacher run in the rain once, his times improved once he had his rain tires on, lapped everybody and a few got lapped twice. Another thing I liked about F1, no cautions, flag em around the wreck then back to 200mph plus. No such thing as rain delays either, make sure they all have their big girl panties on in case of rain, pit, get the rain tires, and get back at it. That and nothing quite like hearing a 3 liter V10 hitting 19,000 RPM and making up to 900hp.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

http://horsepowerandheels.com/rodalyn-knox-the-country-girl/
Now here's a gal that put weights and a hitch on it, like you were saying Glass


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> http://horsepowerandheels.com/rodalyn-knox-the-country-girl/
> Now here's a gal that put weights and a hitch on it, like you were saying Glass


Drag Racing to Tractor Pullin and has Goats, Sheep and Border Collies... Her husband sure snagged a keeper there!!!

73, Mark


----------

